# Eberron novel guide?



## Elodan (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone know where there's a good guide to the various Eberron novels out there.  The one at WotC is outdated.  It doesn't have some like the Heirs of Ash trilogy.

If anyone has one for FR novels as well that's be a plus.

Thanks.


----------



## BadMojo (Feb 16, 2008)

Elodan said:
			
		

> Anyone know where there's a good guide to the various Eberron novels out there.  The one at WotC is outdated.  It doesn't have some like the Heirs of Ash trilogy.
> 
> If anyone has one for FR novels as well that's be a plus.
> 
> Thanks.




By guide, do you just mean which ones are in which series?  Descriptions of the novels?


----------



## Elodan (Feb 16, 2008)

BadMojo said:
			
		

> By guide, do you just mean which ones are in which series?  Descriptions of the novels?




The 1st in more important, but the descriptions would be nice as well.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.orcsnest.com/productsbysystem.asp?syst=DnD Eberron Novels

http://www.online-eberron.com/products/novellist.asp?Cat=nov


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 17, 2008)

And for the Forgotten Realms, you can't beat http://www.o-love.net/realms/index.html


----------



## falcon27 (Jul 19, 2010)

*looking for novel lists*

Well besides Wiki which pops up every time i try to search for novel lists lol.
For Forgotten Realms try Candle Keep, theres a checklist there though wiki's list has a few not found on candle keep.
For Dragonlance I found 1 called Krynnwoman.com and compared to wiki's list its only missing 3 anothologies the 3 leaves from the inn of the last homes 1's.
But for Eberron well thats how I saw this forum, searching for 1 myself.


----------

